# Parting out 87 f150 bigfoot cruiser



## supercuts (Dec 8, 2009)

This a rare factory ford XLT lariat bigfoot cruiser edition. He 120k when the 302 blew up. No engine. Take the whole truck for $1100 or ill part it out. Let me know what you need .. Rollbar and lights 400, fully retractable rear window $400, rims tires $300, 5sd and transfer case $250, front clip complete $300


----------



## supercuts (Dec 8, 2009)

Hereis more. Thanks


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

I'd think that truck is worth more than parts they are getting rare,


----------



## bad93blaster (Dec 25, 2008)

That window is a rear find that was on the huge recall list that those trucks had


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

pretty cool - never heard of it. a shame to part it out if it is rare.

was it only made in 1987? what makes it different than any other f150? just the grapics, fender flares, roll bar, and rear window?

looks like the passenger door has 2 key holes - one on top of the other? or maybe thats the graphics?


----------



## migs7 (Aug 23, 2017)

Hello Supercuts, do you still have this truck?


----------

